# "Waiting..." icon Grrrrrr



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have an icon on my iPad that says "Waiting..." and never goes away. What the heck is it? It's like an app was getting installed and stalled.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Shut you iPad completely down and the restart it.  I had the same thing happen the other day.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've had that happen on my ipod a few times over the last week or so. I plug it into my laptop and sync it and the icon goes away or installs.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

How do you shut it completely down, doesn't just turning it off shut it down.? I have a "waiting" icon too.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I shut down for 5 minutes then restarted. Then I sync'd it with it's mommy laptop. It disappeared for a bit and now it's back. 

I'll try it again. My son said there are discussions about this issue on some forums. He also said shut it off, then turn back on. 

I sure dunno what I'm waiting for, but it better be good! ha ha ha    Waiting...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

spoiled brat said:


> How do you shut it completely down, doesn't just turning it off shut it down.? I have a "waiting" icon too.


Hold the sleep/wake button on the top until you get a "slide to power off" message. Slide and let the unit power down. Then hold the sleep/wake button until the Apple logo reappears on your screen.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

Holding the top button until it powers down WORKED! no more "waiting"..thank you! It didn't hurt anything but it sure was annoying.


----------

